# UURGH! Neighbor Rant!



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

We moved here almost 3 years ago. We've always been big believers in being good neighbors, and this includes not letting your livestock run loose or dogs bark excessively. We spent a small fortune on solid perimeter fencing that animals couldn't escape. We took them a flyer educating them on the use of LGD's. We trained our LGDs not to dig or jump fences. We even bought the dreaded bark collars for those nights when the dogs barking was a bit too excessive. We bought favor with free eggs. Finally, after complaints that no one could enjoy their walk down the lane to the mailbox (with their dogs) to get their mail due to our dogs barking through the fence at their dogs, we bought ultrasonic bark controllers to deter our dogs from running along the fence line barking needlessly. And so on. 

Now, mind you, after all this effort, my dogs hardly bark. They are amazing LGD's, and when they bark, I know something is up. They don't bark excessively--only to warn off a coyote or bobcat (or neighbor's dog taunting them through the fence). Yes, they bark, but not 1/2 as much as the others neighbor's lab or beagle. Now, almost 3 years later, it turns out the neighbors "understand why we need LGDs, but really, they miss being able to just enjoy the peace and quiet of the countryside." They miss their dog being able to run free and bark to her hearts' content without worrying about upsetting our dogs across the lane. 

The neighbors are nice. For the most part we've gotten along. However, I am getting increasingly frustrated that there is no way to make them happy. In fact, just the other day, a different neighbor went for her daily walk with her rambunctious off-leash lab. My dogs barked at him. I called them off. Not 10 seconds after I called them off, her lab ran onto MY property, in a section where we were rebuilding a part of fence, and grabbed one of my free-range chickens. AAGH! We have had past issues with another, usually nice, neighbor getting drunk and taunting my dogs. I can't expect the dogs to sit quietly for the taunting and then be happy to see him the next day! I just want to farm in peace, let my dogs do their job, and live in harmony with the neighbors. It seems these days, that it is OK for their dogs to bark, run free, chase my animals, etc, but is not OK for my dogs to do so because they live outside full time (theirs don't) or because they can't have full peace and quiet whenever they want it. 

I don't suppose there is an answer. Just had to rant for a moment. 

Who knew trying to be a good neighbor was so hard?!


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

You sound like a patient person. Maybe it's worth it to get some video evidence that it isn't your dogs making the most noise, and that they can't seem to respect your property. Just in case someone complains to the township.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Sorry you are having problems with the neighbors. I think you have done much more than most people would in controlling your dogs&#8217; barking. Start ignoring the neighbors, or be more in their face. If they don&#8217;t want your dogs barking at their dogs, then they need to teach their dogs not to run the fence. They need to not tease your dogs when they are drunk (people like this are usually afraid of the dogs and are putting on a front).


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I know you don't want to hear this, but... another option is to find a more remote place to live.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

To the OP. This is not meant as a criticism.

Imo I don't think you should worry about being nice the way you are. It sounds like the neighbors believe you are a class below them. I don't know if it's because you lived their after they did, or if they are taking advantage of the i want you to be happy so we get along vibe I think you might be putting out or what.

Imo be a decent person, nice when you gave to interract, as in pleasant. But, not as in you'll do more than reasonable.

Drunk neighbor? Honestly, I'd probably let my dog bark its head off. Being drunk and disorderly and harassing animals is his problem not mine. I'd tell him that, the other neighbors that, if it came up.

If I took any action, it would be to film his behavior and give it to the dog warden and cops if necessary.

I wouldn't bother educating any neighbors who didn't ask about my animals, lgd or otherwise.

Just trying to encourage you to get more balanced. It sounds like you're in a position of being very proactive/reactionary, while your neighborhood ors expect all work from you.

Handle your business, do what you have to. Don't do them favors, especially whiners. You don't have to wait for them to change. They aren't motivated to. Change what you're doing and how you're thinking and responding. Let them react however they want.

It'll either sort itself out or it won't. If it doesn't they'll move or you will or no one will. But, don't bow down to others when you're not being unreasonable. And, it sounds like you're not being unreasonable.

Be well. Don't sweat the small stuff, no matter how much the neighbors act like you should.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Yea. I love dogs, but that lab would have gone home covered with paintball strikes a long time ago. And when the question came up, I'd have a video on hand of their dog hunting my livestock.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

You have a fence, you are aware of your dogs barking and try to contol excessive barking, you have done all that needs to be done! 
I go for rides on my bicycle in the country, nothing makes me happier than a fenced dog! 
The next time someone complains to you, I would smile and ask them what they think you should do about it? Seriously, what more could someone expect!
Speaking of your drunk neighbor,When I was in the suburbs, more than one person, including a neighbor, though it was cute to bark at my dogs through the fence. I figure they were idiots, called my dogs in, shows over. 
Never could figure out why someone would do that!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Redgate, it is just fine for you to rant. We all need to do so from time to time.

I agree with some of the posters who have mentioned you are doing more than most would do. I also agree with the suggestion to take a video of whatever is occurring that one day you may need to prove.

The one thing you do not need to do is keep your frustrations bottled up. Maybe turning some of those negatives outward and letting your neighbors see that side of you will help deter some of what they're doing. By this I am invisioning your running toward the situation you are witnessing and yelling loudly your feelings/thoughts about what is occurring. Your neighbors may start thinking you're a crazy person and be more inclined to placate to YOUR needs....instead of expecting you to placate to theirs....


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

doozie said:


> You have a fence, you are aware of your dogs barking and try to contol excessive barking, you have done all that needs to be done!
> I go for rides on my bicycle in the country, nothing makes me happier than a fenced dog!
> The next time someone complains to you, I would smile and ask them what they think you should do about it? Seriously, what more could someone expect!
> Speaking of your drunk neighbor,When I was in the suburbs, more than one person, including a neighbor, though it was cute to bark at my dogs through the fence. I figure they were idiots, called my dogs in, shows over.
> Never could figure out why someone would do that!


Lol. No foolinin, right. What kind of coward wastes their "liquid courage" trying to pick a fight with a dog, instead of whomever they fear to much to confront when sober? Seriously!


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Some good suggestions given, and some silly ones.
Not that you were asking for suggestions.
Wherever 2 or more are gathered, there will likely be conflict.
When your business depends on people, it's unavoidable.

Might be prudent to video and/or document in writing incidents as they happen to have a record in case things get uglier(legal). I'm sure you have already the researched the rules and regs for your area and are in compliance.

Hang in there.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks all! Yeah, I was just ranting. I know there's only so much one can do to prevent trouble, and there's no way to keep everyone happy. The drunk is also my mother in law and brother in law, who moved in next door AFTER we bought our farm (thus we had no control). Family always adds a bit of stress, right?! We actually bought a decent sized piece--25 acres for our farm. Unfortunately, unless you buy up many more acres, and only use the interior portion (like everyone has money like that), I also realize there is no escaping neighbors. So far, as I said, we have a decent relationship with our neighbors. It is an upper class neighborhood (which, as one pp said, maybe they do view us as lower class since we farm--who knows?), and several of the neighbors own large companies, or are lawyers (that always ads a bit of pressure, right?!) Funny thing, we bought our place about the same time as, or before about half our neighbors. That could also happen anywhere. If we do ever move, though, we will definitely seek out a larger plot of land, to allow more of a buffer! Meanwhile, we'll just keep being nice. We help clean up their fallen tree messes (we have a lumber mill, and most of them are aging), we plow their lane of snow with our team of horses in the winter (which they love), and we smile and wave. Not much else one can do--except maybe come to a forum of understanding, like-minded enablers and rant a bit ;-)


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, I also have to confess two thrills I got with the brother in law situation...

1st, he used to be allowed to come help my husband with odd jobs around the farm when sober. I still had my first LGD then, and she was an incredible one! Wouldn't dream of hurting a human, but was always watchful of newcomers. Well, she knew this guy well, both from his frequent sober presence on the farm, and the other side of him, when he would taunt her through the fence when drunk. One day, he learned that she remembers those drunken taunts. We had repeatedly emphasized to him (due to his drunkenness) that he was never allowed on our property without permission--he always had to call first. One day, he decided (unbeknownst to us) to come into our far pasture one day to finish a little work we had been doing out there. I suspect he was drunk, though he swears he wasn't. Either way, he didn't have permission and admitted to that. We'll never know exactly what happened, other than "all I did was pick up a stick to toss into the fire!" I have no doubt, however, that he had done something similar while drunk and taunting previously, and she remembered that! She jumped up from her watchful position, grabbed hold of his arm (gently--didn't leave a mark or break the skin--but firmly) and let him know his place. It scared him. He got her off, though I don't know how, nor did he tell us his next reaction. Whatever happened, she then latched on to the seat of his pants--again, didn't leave a mark or break skin, but did rip a little hole in his pocket. He boot-scooted out of that pasture so fast, he left all his tools behind. He timidly called later and requested his tools back. He never entered our property again without permission. The sad thing about that story was that he ruined a great dog. She never trusted strangers again after that--I could see it in her eyes. I was forced to re-home her to a cattle ranch where there were no visitors and they wanted a good guardian from trouble-seeking people. 

2nd, he bragged to me one day about how he "exercises" his german shepherd cross mutt by letting her run up and down my fence line, taunting my dogs. They always race and back and forth trying to defend their property, and he likes to watch it all play out (yes, he's a massive jerk!) I knew this was the cause of much of the barking, and I don't care for his dog much either, as I have seen her chase livestock (not mine), so I didn't mind so much that my dogs learned to hate her. We warned him repeatedly (he doesn't listen well either, have you noticed?!) to never let her on our property, as we couldn't be held responsible for what our dogs did if she came onto their territory. One day, he and mother in law decided to drive down our driveway (1/4 mile) to pick something up. His dog started to follow the car. MIL reminded him of our warning. He ignored her. She fussed at him to make the dog go home. He said "She's fine!" So she dropped it. What they didn't know at that moment was that our LGD was not in the fenced pasture, but rather on our front porch that afternoon. She saw his dog at the same time we did, and took off. I've never seen that dog move so fast! I've never seen BIL move so fast either! He bailed out, opened the rear hatch, called his dog, who eagerly jumped in, slammed it shut, and jumped back into his car before our LGD got to them. I'm talking seconds. MIL said "Told you so!" We just smiled. I've not seen his dog on our property since! 

Sometimes life teaches the best lessons!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Okay, this is all coming back to me. You and DH moved to a place that was nice, then his mother moves in next door with her drunken son. Maybe now is a good time to slip out the back. If you possibly can sell this property, do it. You do not have to put up signs. Advertise on your own, get out of there. Hopefully, your neighbors can not afford to move so quickly- find a place, sell their place.

Really, I would crazy.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Story coming back to me too, glad you found some 'satisfaction'. 
I doubt you're going to bail out after all the work that you did and continue to do, you have the perseverance and smarts to work thru the challenges....at least for now.


----------



## shaky6 (May 15, 2015)

I had a neighbor once with a free roaming dog that decided to go after my chickens on my property. Killed a mess of them. I called the cops trying to do "the right thing" and made my case. His words exactly "well, chickens are technically livestock and you can protect your livestock however you need to. I can't say go kill the neighbor's dog, but if its here I can't say you were beyond your right." And then he went to have a chat with the neighbor. A few months later the neighbor moved away. A couple other neighbors have found out either the hard way or through some conversation that I value the sanctity of my property and the livestock I keep on it very highly. I've added some canine fertilizer and established some amicable relationships along the way.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

I would explain to the neighbor(s) all that has been done. Tell them you have had an extensive conversation with the dog, but your dog has decided to continue to do what all dogs have done since the beginning of time. No matter how much you ask the dog to act more like a person, he/she refuses. Therefore, perhaps the neighbor(s) should act more like a normal human and less like an ass. 

LuLu


----------

